# Photos from Iraq



## Ravage (Jun 15, 2007)

These are, more or less, official Regiment photos (I've edited them for PERSEC):


----------



## Ravage (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## tova (Jun 15, 2007)

Those are some cool pics - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 15, 2007)

Cool photos. Makes me miss the SAW ;)


----------



## Ravage (Jun 15, 2007)

Here we go:


----------



## jordan (Jun 15, 2007)

There is one thing I think more units should take up, the running/hiking shoes thing..


----------



## Ravage (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL I got so used to wearing my combat boots, I just don't see myself in anything else.


----------



## medicchick (Jun 15, 2007)

jordan said:


> There is one thing I think more units should take up, the running/hiking shoes thing..



Or something with more toe protection.  That was the spot that wore the fastest on RP's desert boots when in the field.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 15, 2007)

Ravage said:


> LOL I got so used to wearing my combat boots, I just don't see myself in anything else.



Thats because you don't wear them while walking 20+ miles/day with a 100+ lb weight load...  ;)

I agree wholeheartedly with the comments on the hikers...

The Merrell Sawtooths are great light hikers.  I have a pair infact, but prefer the Asolo Fugitive GTX as my ankles fell more secure in them.

Crip


----------



## Ravage (Jun 15, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Thats because you don't wear them while walking 20+ miles/day with a 100+ lb weight load...  ;)



Yup, that too :)


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 15, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> The Merrell Sawtooths are great light hikers.  I have a pair infact, but prefer the Asolo Fugitive GTX as my ankles fell more secure in them.
> 
> Crip



Knowing what I know now, I would have sold my soul for a pair of Merrells when I was in Afghanistan!!!


----------



## demo18c (Jun 15, 2007)

why they grey tops?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 15, 2007)

They look more comfortable than acu tops


----------



## jordan (Jun 16, 2007)

medicchick said:


> Or something with more toe protection.  That was the spot that wore the fastest on RP's desert boots when in the field.




I am going to assume that is from taking a knee so much.. becasue I have the same problem with a few pairs of mine. That's common wear&tear though, it happens. 

All units with a brain will wear pt shoes or hikers. The 82nd even keeps running shoes in the back of the humvee and changes them out when they want.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 16, 2007)

So no military-style boots ? They wear something like the SEAL adidas ?


----------



## jordan (Jun 16, 2007)

It's not like they never wear tan kicks. Soft sole's are just more comfortable and easier to run in.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 16, 2007)

Ohh Yes.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 16, 2007)

demo18c said:


> why they grey tops?



The greyish tops are ORC industries PCU level-5 jackets.  They are a softshell jacket that is rain/windproof...

Pretty comfortable too.  

Crip


----------



## jordan (Jun 16, 2007)

ORC Industries has some nice stuff. I have an mcu windshirt, it's pretty nice.I like it. Works well during the fall and winter months in Wa state when its raining and snowing alot. Here's the site: http://www.herculeswear.com


----------



## demo18c (Jun 16, 2007)

ok I think we are getting issue some sets. Just didnt know what they were....till i put 2 and 2 together


----------

